# Father's Day on 18th of June??



## Little_Me

Hey guys! 
I've just noticed that on the bottom of the main page, in section 'upcoming events' there is Father's Day, but surprisingly for me, it's said that it's on 18th of June! I'm surprised, 'cause in Poland it's celebrated always on 23rd of June! So, could someone explain me this? Is that Spanish, British, American date? And what about Mother's Day? In Poland it's celebrated on 26th of May and what about your countries? Any differences?
Warm greetings,
Lil' Me


----------



## lizzeymac

Hi - 
Here are some of the American holidays.

Federal Official American Holidays & Celebrations - government offices are closed on these days.

New Year's Day, January 1st, follows New Years Eve - Wahoo!
Birthday of Martin Luther King, third Monday in January.
George Washington's Birthday, third Monday in February 
Armed Forces Day, third Saturday in May.
Memorial Day, last Monday in May since 1971; (previously Decoration Day) considered to be the unofficial start of summer
Flag Day, June 14th.
United States of America's Independence Day, July 4 - fireworks, picnics, barbeque, family gatherings.
Labor Day, first Monday in September - the unofficial end of summer.
(Christopher) Columbus Day, second Monday in October 
Election Day, Tuesday on or after November 2.
Veterans Day, November 11th (formerly known as Armistice Day).
Thanksgiving Day, fourth Thursday in November - family gatherings, big family dinner, football games.
Christmas Day, December 25th

A few un-official US holidays or celebrations - some of these are just excuses to buy presents or candy or have a parade.

Groundhog Day, February 2 - depending on whether or not a buck-toothed rodent, nicknamed Punxatawnie Phil, comes out of his burrow, we may have 6 more weeks of winter.    
Abraham Lincoln's Birthday, February 12.
(St.) Valentine's Day, February 14 - candy & cards & flowers to your sweetheart
St. Patrick's Day, March 17 - big parades, big parties
April Fool's Day, April 1 - a day to play practical jokes on people
Earth Day, April 22 (since 1970) environmental
Mothers' Day, second Sunday in May 
Fathers' Day, third Sunday in June 
Halloween, October 31


----------



## GenJen54

Hi Little Me,

HERE is a thread that further discusses Mother's Day.

Father's Day, at least in the U.S. is always celebrated on the 3rd Sunday in June.  As such, the actual *date* changes annually.


----------



## betulina

Hi,

As far as I know, Father's Day in Spain is the 19th of March, St. Joseph day, Jesus's father (at least, that's what I've been told  ).


----------



## TimeHP

> As far as I know, Father's Day in Spain is the 19th of March, St. Joseph day, Jesus's father (at least, that's what I've been told  ).


 
In Italy it's the same: March, 19th, San Giuseppe's day...

Ciao


----------



## GenJen54

It seems as if in parts of Europe where the holiday is celebrated as part of St. Joseph's Day, there is a religious element to this.

In the U.S., Father's Day is a purely manufactured holiday, and one that carries no religious meaning.


----------



## luis masci

Here in Argentina also Fathers' Day, is third Sunday in June.
But Mother Day, nothing to do with other countries. It’s third Sunday in October. 
No religions meaning either, purely commercial.


----------



## Little_Me

That's really interesting! Thanks guys! In Poland there is no real connotation between Father's Day and St. Joseph's Day! No religion's meaning at all. And such holidays as Father's Day or Mother's Day are just like Christmas- absolutely not moveable! That's really interesting how it differs in your countries!


----------



## Bettie

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Hi Little Me,
> 
> HERE is a thread that further discusses Mother's Day.
> 
> Father's Day, at least in the U.S. is always celebrated on the 3rd Sunday in June. As such, the actual *date* changes annually.


 
The same in Mexico, but Mother's Day is May 10th.


----------



## emma42

In England, Mothers' Day is a Christian Festival - Mothering Sunday, but nearly everyone calls it Mothers' Day and there is no widespread religious element.  It was 26th March this year, but I can't remember how the dates are calculated.  It is always on Sunday in any event.  There has to be a serious reason to ignore your mother on this day.  Even forgetful  people usually remember to send at least a card.  Flowers, chocolates (candy), presents and special meals are the order of the day.  Lots of visit visit their mothers.  She should be made breakfast in  bed.

Fathers' Day is a relatively new phenomenon - only really around for the last 15 years or so, and many people ignore it.  They said it is "manufactured" and an American import (sorry all Americans).  This does seem a shame, actually.  It is on 18th June.  I don't know anybody who celebrates it.  My feeling is that it is growing in popularity, though.


----------



## Cracker Jack

In Philippines, both Mother's Day and Father's Day are celebrated according to US prescribed dates.  There is even a Grandparent's Day which falls on the 2nd Sunday of September.  I just don't know if this too is of US origin.


----------



## maxiogee

Ireland never had a Father's Day, until some stationer read a catalogue from Hallmark and discovered there was yet another day to rip off the public and get children with no money embarrassed into scrounging money from their mothers so they could buy for their fathers presents they don't need!

Bah! Humbug! Who're you callin' cynical?


----------



## Little_Me

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Ireland never had a Father's Day, until some stationer read a catalogue from Hallmark and discovered there was yet another day to rip off the public and get children with no money embarrassed into scrounging money from their mothers so they could buy for their fathers presents they don't need!
> 
> Bah! Humbug! Who're you callin' cynical?



Well well, Maxiogee, your point of view is very interesting, I must admit! From my huuuuge experience I can only say "Sad but true! Mea culpa, mea culpa..." And refering to what Cracker Jack said: we also have Grandparents' Day, but, not any more surprisingly, on the other day (and seperately): Granma's Day on 21st of January, and Grandpa's 22nd of January. And I'm getting seriously curious if anywhere there's celabrated Aunt's Day, Uncle's Day or Cousin's Day...


----------



## Dama de noche

In Spain, Mothers´ Day is the first Sunday of May because it´s the beginning of the month of Virgin Mary, of something like that. Most of us give our mothers (and grandmothers) flowers and another presents. Like  the Fathers´day, nowadays it´s more commercial than religious.


----------



## emma42

I think we _should _have Fathers' Day, but hate the commercialism, which, of course, takes effort to avoid.  Fathers are important too!


----------



## Little_Me

emma42 said:
			
		

> I think we _should _have Fathers' Day, but hate the commercialism, which, of course, takes effort to avoid.  Fathers are important too!


 There's no doubt about it. But I'm really sceptical about these kinds of holidays. Yeah, it's nice to get a flower or chocolates from someone, but I see no use in multiplying these holidays... Mother's Day, Father's Day, Grandparents' Day, Women' Day, Child's Day... I guess I'm naive, but I really think that we can be nice to each other every day and there's no point in giving to each other the same presents all the time ('cause in Poland in general we give for such occasions only flowers, sweets or some cosmetics)! Even on Child's Day children get nowadays mostly money, 'cause parents have no more idea what to buy! Hmmm, I just think these holidays are simply useless, but I guess it's a different topic...


----------



## maxiogee

emma42 said:
			
		

> I think we _should _have Fathers' Day, but hate the commercialism, which, of course, takes effort to avoid.  Fathers are important too!



Tosh!
People who are important to us are more important than a "~ Day" can _ever_ encapsulate! These days cheapen the relationships they 'celebrate'.


----------



## emma42

Tosh to you! It's just that if we thought like this, then nothing would ever be celebrated, would it? No birthdays, no anniversaries...

Of course our people are more important etc...

I am emphatically not talking about spending loads of money on gifts etc, although I know that is what would happen in many instances. I am talking about just taking some special time aside and cooking a meal or making a present or writing a song. It's nice to have celebrations.

On the other hand, maybe that is tosh.  I'm not sure now.


----------



## natasha2000

maxiogee said:
			
		

> Ireland never had a Father's Day, until some stationer read a catalogue from Hallmark and discovered there was yet another day to rip off the public and get children with no money embarrassed into scrounging money from their mothers so they could buy for their fathers presents they don't need!
> 
> Bah! Humbug! Who're you callin' cynical?


 

In Serbia, there is no such thing, either... jmmm.... No mother's no father's day, at least not in a way as it is celebrated in other countries.

There are two holidays which involve mothers and fathers, respectively.... But, unlike in other countries, on that day, fathers and mothers are who buy presents, and not children ....

The custom is to tie your mother/father for a chair without him/her noticing it, and not let them go until they give you a present....

I think this custom should be revived.... It's a real shame that is completely forgotten....


----------



## gato2

En España hay un dia del padre y un dia de la madre. No se exactamente desde cuando existen pero al menos cuando yo era pequeña casi no se celebraba.


----------



## emma42

Natasha!  What a custom!  According to reports, this is happening (figuratively) all the time here, anyway.  It's called "pester power".  

Child - Mum, please can I have those £90 trainers?  Please, please, go on, go on, go on, everybody else at school has got them, they will laugh at me if I don't have them, please, please, please.......

Mum - Oh ALRIGHT!


----------



## natasha2000

emma42 said:
			
		

> Natasha! What a custom! According to reports, this is happening (figuratively) all the time here, anyway. It's called "pester power".
> 
> Child - Mum, please can I have those £90 trainers? Please, please, go on, go on, go on, everybody else at school has got them, they will laugh at me if I don't have them, please, please, please.......
> 
> Mum - Oh ALRIGHT!


 
hahaha..  Emma, right. This scenario happens in all countries, more or less... And as the time passes it is more and more frequent...

But no...

This custom is a little bit different. You literally tie your mother to a chair. Since she (he, if it is father) KNOWS that on that day he can be very easily tied and immobilized, they carry some money in the pocket, so when a child does this, they give him the money. Usually it is not big money, just for some candies. And it is practized by very young children. But anyway, nowadays this custom almost dissapeared...


----------



## emma42

That is great, Natasha. It should be incorporated into Mothers' Day and Fathers' Day to illustrate the inherent power struggle for ultimate dominance between parent and child. That was a joke.


----------

